# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  D-Bol, and Test

## crash187ct

Real?

----------


## crash187ct

50 views....no ideas?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The d-bols are from UGL.

----------


## crash187ct

thanks for the reply, how about the arby's sauce?

----------


## MoneyAddyct

What about the Arby's sauce?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes with the D-bols, Enanthate and going to Arby's you will get fat fast  :Smilie:

----------


## fitnessguy

The Arby's sauce looks like a fake....but the gear looks real.

----------


## godkilla

i think you got ripped off on your arby's sauce.  :LOL:

----------


## crash187ct

lol, thanks guys  :Wink:  I'm goin back to the place where i got my sauce, and gettin my money back...if only it were legal then i wouldn't have to worry about getting ripped off.  :Frown:

----------


## ajfina

> Yes with the D-bols, Enanthate and going to Arby's you will get fat fast


that was good LOL

----------


## crash187ct

arby's isn't that bad though compared to all those greasy burgers from MK or mickey d's

----------

